# Still Flaming- a modern-inspired D&D campaign



## Galanodel (Jun 21, 2005)

_Your group walks into the command cenetr, where magical scrolls bewitched to recieve messages from distant bases sit, their messages being read off by trained secretaries.  Behind you, a squadron of dragons and their riders are preparing for a launch into combat against enemy targets.  In the next room, clerics and wizards work desperately, reparing wands and staves for infantry unit supports to blast away with.  Rogues train their sniper bows down on the training field.  A man rushes up to you.
"I'm so glad you've come," he says, "the Iolian soldiers have taken Targhestial Tower!  Without it, we cannot launch our trident assault on their capital!  We need your group to retake it!"_

This is going to be a campaign set in the land of Iliha during a critical war.  The two major sides are the Iola clan and the Elia clan.  You are members of the Elia clan.
Battles are modern-inspired, which means they have strong elements of modern war, such as snipers armed with extended range composite longbows, clerics that function as medics, fighter pilots(dragon riders), tanks (slow-moving high CR monsters designed to take a lot of puishment), and much more!

I would like for your characters to start out at twentieth level, and be multiclassed, with maybe some prestige classes.
As for races, be any race in the Player's Handbook, and maybe some subraces from the Monster Manual.
If you want the stats and stuff for any Prestige Classes, I can send them to you.
Here are tyhe ones that i have and will allow to be used.
If you have others, use them, but make sure they kind of align with these classes posted here.

Cavalier
Darkwood Stalker(the Iolian miliatary mostly consists of orcs)
Gnome Giant-slayer(to defeat tanks and stuff)
Hulking Hurler(tentative)
Invisible Blade(good spies)
Justicar
Kensai
Knight of the Chalice
Knight Protector
Master Thrower
Mindspy
Order of the Bow Initiate
Purple Dragon Knight
Spellsword(a good class for this type of campaign)
Tatooed Monk
War Chanter
Warshaper
Dragonrider
Dragonkith(try not to)
Dragonslayer(special, must take an oath to only kill chromatic dragons)
Dragonstlker(see Dragonslayer)
Platinum Knight
Battle maiden
Ninja Spy
Shadow Scout
Shapeshifter

Post your charcters here?
Unless its against forum rules.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 21, 2005)

Scooting over to Talking the Talk. Playing the Game is for in-character gaming only. Have fun!


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm in . 

What would you say about a Cleric/Sorcerer/Ur Priest/Mystic Theurge?


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmm…
What is an Ur Priest?I guess that would be okay, but keep in mind that we're onlyy starting at level 20.
4 classes?
You'd barely have levels in any of them…
Should I make a character, do you think?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

I am looking at a barbarian/Bard/dragon disciple.

Started off as a Barbarian Fighter who has a bit of the 'bard' in him to rally his comrades, than he transforms into a dragon disciple.  

His current role is to act as a liason between the dragon fliers and the ground troops.  He assists the ground troops with there close air support.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 21, 2005)

That sounds sweet.
That really blends with the campaign.
And when he's not doing that, he can rage a bit to slaughter some enemy troops?
I started doing their stats last night, and a barbarian with Greater Rage could smoke through them…  Still, there's the specialized paratroopers(barghests), the "blitzkreig" winter wolves, and the many other types of fiends and monsters upon the modern-inspired battlefield.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Hmmm…
> What is an Ur Priest?I guess that would be okay, but keep in mind that we're onlyy starting at level 20.
> 4 classes?
> You'd barely have levels in any of them…
> Should I make a character, do you think?





You did ask us to multiclass and take prestige classes.  That does leave people with few high levels in any one class.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 21, 2005)

True…
Still, what book is an Ur Priest in?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

How do you want us to gen the characters.  Point buy?  How much?   What is our starting money to equip?

How does someone on the ground talk to those flying in the air?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 21, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Hmmm…
> What is an Ur Priest?I guess that would be okay, but keep in mind that we're onlyy starting at level 20.
> 4 classes?
> You'd barely have levels in any of them…
> Should I make a character, do you think?




Ur Priest is a Prestige class from the BoVD, an evil god-defying cleric with a very good spell progression.
I'd prefer to make the character myself, just checking to see if you're ok with the classes.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds neat.  Lots of high level games popping up recently.  I'm thinking along the lines of a sniper type, rogue probably, perhaps an arcane trickster or assassin.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 21, 2005)

I want this to be a somewhat elite set of characters.
roll 5d6, take out the lowest 2 die.
Since we're going to be starting ECL 20,…
do about 760,000 gp of stuff, magical and non-magical.
For example, 760,000 gp will buy you… 
a _ +5 Defending dancing Battleaxe_ or some other weapon.

I would buy (for me): a lot of stuff, but I have to go now…
See ya tommorrow?


----------



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

I would be interested in playing if you will allow players new to PbP to the game.

I was thinking Wizard(Evoker)/Fighter/Arcane Archer.

Instead of the standard sniper role a lot of archers take, he would fill more of the heavy gunner type of role.

Also, the Gnome Giant Slayer sounds cool if your not keen on the idea above, although I don't think that I have the specifics on that class. (Which book is it in?)

Are you just taking the first x number of people that sign up or will you be going through submissions and letting people know if they can continue through to character creation?

Sounds fun by the way.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm new to Pbp too, so yeah, you can play if you're new.
And that sounds fine.
Whatever you guys want for your classes.
Gnome Giant Slayer is in the Complete Warrior handbook.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually, before there is work done getting me involved in the game, I think I am gonna withdraw my submission.

I am actually getting a few takers for a game that I wanna GM and want to concentrate on that for right now.

Even though this game sounds awesome and I would really love to play, I think that I am going to try and concentrate on one thing for right now. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

Rolls: [sblock]Roll(5d6)+0:
4,4,3,6,1,+0
Total:18   14

Roll(5d6)+0:
4,3,5,1,6,+0
Total:19    15

Roll(5d6)+0:
5,4,5,2,5,+0
Total:21…15

Roll(5d6)+0:
6,1,6,6,1,+0
Total:20…18

Roll(5d6)+0:
5,1,6,6,2,+0
Total:20…17

Roll(5d6)+0:
6,3,6,6,6,+0
Total:27…..18[/sblock]

Barb 7/Bard 3/DD(copper) 10 
Alignment CG
str 17 (+3 level+8 DD) 28
dex 18 (+2 level)          20
con 14 (+2DD)             16
int 15 (+2DD)               17
wis 15                           15
cha 18 (+2DD)             20

Fort	21 
Reflex	18
Will	19
BAB	16/11/6/1

AC 32 6/magic (10 +5dex+3 armor+4 DD +10 misc) (Spell resistance 19 Invulnerability 5/magic)

Line of acid Breath weapon 6d8 DC 20+3con (5'wide x 5' high x 60'long)
+16 Bite 1d6 +9
+16 Claw 1d4 +9

Melee -Trident +30/25/20/15  1d8+14 19-20/x2 (10 feet) Wounding 
Sword of Life Stealing 27/22/17/12 1d8+12  13-20/x2
Longbow, composite +21/16/11/6  1d8+4(str) x3 (110 feet) (Shocking Burst/Distance)

Feat: Improved Unarmed Strike, Deflect Arrows (1st level), Combat Expertise (3rd level), Power Attack (6th level), Snatch Arrows (9th level) Improved Sunder (12th level), Improved Critical (longsword) (15th level) Quick Draw (18th level)

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Bluff		5	5	0	10
Climb		10	9	0	19
Craft (arrows)	10	3	0	13
Diplomancy	13	5	4	22
Escape Artist	5	5	0	10
Handle Animal 5	5	0	10
Intimidate	10	5	2	17
Jump		10	9	0	19
Knowledge Arcana 8	3	0	11
Listen		23	2	0	24
Perform	6	5	0	11
Ride		5	5	2	12
Sense Motive	5	2	0	7
Spot		23	2	0	25
Survival	10	2	0	12
Tumble	3	5	0	8


Possessions: Gauntlet of Rust 
Ring of protection +5 
Ring of Evasion 
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 
Helm of Telepathy  
Robe of Stars 
Cloak of Displacement, Major 
Studded leather  Spell resistance (19)  Invulnerability 5/magic 
Boots of Speed
Sword of Life Stealing 
Scabbard of Keen Edges
Trident +5 1d8 x2 (10 feet) Keen/Wounding 
Longbow, composite  1d8+4(str) x3 (110 feet) (Shocking Burst/Distance)
Efficient Quiver 
10 arrows
50 +2 arrows
3 Wands of Cure moderate wounds 
Wand of Cat’s grace  

Handy Haversack - Rope of Climbing; silk rope 50’; waterskin; Decanter of Endless Water, Shatterspike, Instant Fortress, Rod of Security, bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, 

Languages: Common, Draconic
Class: Fast movement, rage 2/day, Improved uncanny dodge, Trap sense +2, Damage reduction 1/—, Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, Inspire competence, Blindsense 60 ft., dragon apotheosis, Wings, natural armor bonus +4, low-light vision, 60-foot darkvision, immunity to sleep and paralysis effects, and immunity to the energy type,


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 23, 2005)

Good.
That's a nice looking character.
Do you guys want to see the first NPC I've made, a Half-Ogre Barbarian named Commander Loderr?
He's…awesome…


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Interested in playing a Warlock... Probably a warlock/paladin... 

EDIT: for those who DON'T KNOW (Where've YOU been?!?) Warlock is the best thing to come out of Complete Arcane.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 23, 2005)

What type of alignment do you want us?  I figured my DD's color should match the group dynamic alignment.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 24, 2005)

Ummm…
Try to stay good, Lawful or neutral if you can, but Chaotic or evil is okay too.
Anything, but Lawful/Neutral Good is my preference.  Fit it in with your choices and your character classes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Ummm…
> Try to stay good, Lawful or neutral if you can, but Chaotic or evil is okay too.
> Anything, but Lawful/Neutral Good is my preference.  Fit it in with your choices and your character classes.




Thanks.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

No cleric or wizard prestige classes?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> No cleric or wizard prestige classes?




It looks like most of them are from Complete Warrior and Draconomicon.  Maybe those are the only two books he has normal access to?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Post your charcters here?
> Unless its against forum rules.




It's fine to post characters here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Galanodel I've had a Sniper PrC in the works for a long time and was wondering if you would perhaps consider it.  It seems like it would fit well for this sort of military campaign.  I can e-mail it to you, or post it here for your inspection.

If that doesn't work perhaps a master thrower/invisible blade type.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

I would love to see a sniper PrC.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

Isn't Order of the Bow Initiate more or less a sniper?

Ranged precision for extra damage when aiming, range extends to 60 feet, sharpshooting feat...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Isn't Order of the Bow Initiate more or less a sniper?
> 
> Ranged precision for extra damage when aiming, range extends to 60 feet, sharpshooting feat...




I was thinking of snipers as you know, those guys who hide and fire from concealment.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

What deities are available? I am thinking of some religious character, but can't really work out anything before I know if the gods fit with my ideas.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a bunch of books, some prestige classes I don't feel they exactly… fit in with my campaign.
Post the Sniper PrC here, that would be fine.
Ah… Use Corellon Whatever(god of the elves), and any of the deities from the Complete Warrior.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> I have a bunch of books, some prestige classes I don't feel they exactly… fit in with my campaign.
> Post the Sniper PrC here, that would be fine.
> Ah… Use Corellon Whatever(god of the elves), and any of the deities from the Complete Warrior.




There's deities in Complete Warrior? I was thinking of if Pelor was available, I mean the god of Sun and Healing would hang around and take care of the injured and if there are any undead, right?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

The character that I currently have in mind is:
Cleric/Radiant Servant of Pelor 10/10

Radiant Servant is a Prestige class in Complete Divine that specializes in turning and healing.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2005)

Sniper PrC, it's been sitting around for a while.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sniper PrC, it's been sitting around for a while.





That is an interesting PrC, but one that needs a lot of work.  Much of it seems munchkiny and just does not make sense in the guise of a sniper.  It makes sense if you want a guy throwing arrows down range, but not as a sniper.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not sure the reason why one needs a prestige class for this.

Races of the Wild covers most of it with a single feat: Woodland Archer tactical feat. Able Sniper adds some backup. And look in Complete Adventurer and look up the Assassin spell named Sniper's Shot. And simply boost your hide skill to the limit. I actually think it's better to take those things than make up a completely new Prestige Class for it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That is an interesting PrC, but one that needs a lot of work.  Much of it seems munchkiny and just does not make sense in the guise of a sniper.  It makes sense if you want a guy throwing arrows down range, but not as a sniper.




Could you explain the munchkin bits?  And how does this not fit a sniper type?

Bialaska

The biggest problem with all of that, is that a) sniper's shot is an assassin spell, so unless I want to be evil, no can do, and b) Woodland Archer doesn't cover all of that.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I actually think it's better to take those things than make up a completely new Prestige Class for it.




*shrugs* I think otherwise really.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Could you explain the munchkin bits?  And how does this not fit a sniper type?
> 
> Bialaska
> 
> The biggest problem with all of that, is that a) sniper's shot is an assassin spell, so unless I want to be evil, no can do, and b) Woodland Archer doesn't cover all of that.




The other ranged specialist increases the distance at which they can use things to 60 feet and they do that at 10th level. This one already gets that at 2nd level, at which time they can actually do it out to maybe 165 feet if you have far shot. And after that it gets even worse. For all others to do Sneak attacks out in that range, they'll have to expend a spell to do it. And not only that, it also gets that ubertwinked Fell Shot at 10th level. Take a round, make a single shot and you get a critical hit if you hit...

IMO the Sniper would simply be either a Sorcerer/Rogue to take advantage of sneak attack, boosted up a bit with feats and using Sniper's Shot spell to make long distance attacks. Or if evil then Rogue/Assassin taking some feats and using the right spells.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Could you explain the munchkin bits?  And how does this not fit a sniper type?
> 
> Bialaska
> 
> The biggest problem with all of that, is that a) sniper's shot is an assassin spell, so unless I want to be evil, no can do, and b) Woodland Archer doesn't cover all of that.





Ok, the following prereqs:
Craft (alchemy/poison): 8 ranks
Sneak Attack: +3d6

Sneak attack damage/poison and sniping have nothing in common.  It forces a PC to be part theif which is a hinderance.  You want a higher BAB.

All of these Ranged/extended Sneak Attack damage sound munchkininy.

There should be something about concentration and the longer you target the higher your BAB.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> ...IMO the Sniper would simply be either a Sorcerer/Rogue to take advantage of sneak attack, boosted up a bit with feats and using Sniper's Shot spell to make long distance attacks. Or if evil then Rogue/Assassin taking some feats and using the right spells.





I think a sniper should follow the one shot one kill mode.  It should be a fighter.  With lots of weapon enhancing feats.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2005)

If only Order of the Bow Initiate had Hide as a class skill there was no doubt.

Then I'd go: Fighter/Sorcerer/Order of the Bow Initiate 4/2/10

Fighter gives a lot of nice feats. Combined with sorcerer using Sniper's Shot and you can do that stuff from very distant range. And Order of the Bow Initiate makes you capable of firing a single shot dealing lots of damage and in addition to that you can be detected and still do nasty damage, even if engaged in close combat. Take Ready Shot from Heroes of Battle then you'll be able to do a 5d8+3d6+1d8 damage to someone charging you, if you ready an action for it!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

I do not have what ever book Order of the Bow Initiate is in so I have no knowledge of that PrC.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2005)

It's in Complete Warrior.

Starts out with Ranged Precision +1d8, which increases with 1d8 per 2 levels. You spend a standard action to fire a shot from your bow and then you deal the Ranged Precision as extra damage, which means that it's useful when rogues don't get their sneak attack and such.
Other than this they get Close Combat shot, which enables them to shoot while in melee without provoking attack of opportunity and they get Sharpshooter feat. On 10th level they get Extended Precision, which allows them to make Ranged Precision and Sneak Attacks out to 60 feet rather than 30 feet.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> It's in Complete Warrior.
> 
> Starts out with Ranged Precision +1d8, which increases with 1d8 per 2 levels. You spend a standard action to fire a shot from your bow and then you deal the Ranged Precision as extra damage, which means that it's useful when rogues don't get their sneak attack and such.
> Other than this they get Close Combat shot, which enables them to shoot while in melee without provoking attack of opportunity and they get Sharpshooter feat. On 10th level they get Extended Precision, which allows them to make Ranged Precision and Sneak Attacks out to 60 feet rather than 30 feet.





I do not have Complete Warrior.

What is the sharpshooter feat?

+++++++++++++++++++++

To me pre reqs should be Hide 5 ranks and move silent 1 rank.  Also have a BAB 7/2.  As for the per level abilities I am not sure.  Mostly to hit bonus.  Also have the ability to study a target and get bonus to hit.  As for skills, I would add concentration and describe how a conentration DC helps to focus and study a target.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 29, 2005)

Complete Warrior is where I got the idea for this whole campaign...
Ah well.
And FYI, 4/2/10 adds up to 16.
Unless you're playing a monster character with an ECL adjustment of 4, that doesn't add up to 20.
So make it 8/2/10, and its okay.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Complete Warrior is where I got the idea for this whole campaign...
> Ah well.
> ......




Do you think I can still do this without knowledge of that book?  I think I did do the concept right on the money even though I did not have all of the books.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 29, 2005)

Is Ogre an allowed race?

I am considering an Ogre Barbarian/War Hulk. Those are the tanks of the battle field. ^_^


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, as everyone seems disinclined to my original idea and doesn't seem to agree on it, I'll change modes a bit.  I'm going to try to be creative with your comments and refocus.

I think I might still go the "archer" route, but do what people suggest and go with a ranger/fighter focus.

I happened upon the weapon master from Sword and Fist, and despite it having no pre-reqs requiring the weapon to be a melee weapon, some of the abilities and almost all of the pre-req feats are only useful for melee weapons.  The ones marked with an * are relatively useless to a ranged weapon master.  Perhaps reworking it a bit?

Pre-reqs:
BAB +5
Intimidate 4 ranks
Proficiency with weapon of choice
Weapon: Masterwork version of weapon of choice
Feats: Dodge*, Mobility*, Combat Reflexes*, Expertise*, Weapon Focus, Whirlwind Attack*

Abilities:
Ki Damage
Increased Multiplier
Superior Weapon Focus
Superior Combat Reflexes*
Ki Critical
Ki Whirlwind*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay, just throwing out ideas now....

a ghost rogue?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay, just throwing out ideas now....
> 
> a ghost rogue?





This is modern warfare adjusted to DnD.  Either be a fighter pilot (dragon rider) or an artillery man (Mage with energy weapons flung down range)  Or a mortar man (deadly arrows imbued with seeker magic and other banes.


--------------------------------------

I will be offline from tonight till tuesday due to the hoiday.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> This is modern warfare adjusted to DnD.  Either be a fighter pilot (dragon rider) or an artillery man (Mage with energy weapons flung down range)  Or a mortar man (deadly arrows imbued with seeker magic and other banes.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> ...




I don't think we are required to be one of the exact ideas mentioned in the beginning, we could easily create a different option which fits just as well.  There are tons of roles in modern warfare that aren't covered by your three examples.

A ghost rogue would be an excellent spy and with the malevolence ability, able to take over weak-willed enemies.


----------



## gabrion (Jun 30, 2005)

If someone wants to to the sniper thing, have you looked at Craigtop Archer?  IIRC it can shoot any distance, but only 1x/day.  Combine with OotBI and you don't have to worry about hiding (after all the penalty for spot is so high at long distances, any hide at all will serve fine).

-------------------------

On to my personal questions...

1) Do you allow things from the Eberron Campaign Setting?  Specifically, I think an Artificer would fit well in this "Modern Warfare" scheme.  I was thinking about playing a human Artificer UMDing Warforged components, effectively looking like a cyborg thanks to robatic arms and what not.  Let me know if you would be cool with this idea.

2) The other option I was thinking about playing is a Frenzied Berzerker.  Normally the character is dangerous to play in a party cause he can't stop killing things, but the concept would be to drop him from air combat directly into a group of enemies.  The Berserker can't be damaged while in his frenzy, so outfitted with the proper gear (including a few contigent heal spells activated by the end of his frenzy) it would be like dropping a bomb in the middle of the enemy.  I saw this idea elsewhere but I thought it would work here.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I don't think we are required to be one of the exact ideas mentioned in the beginning, we could easily create a different option which fits just as well.  There are tons of roles in modern warfare that aren't covered by your three examples.
> .....





I know, I was just being friendly and helpful.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2005)

Will be posting up Saturday, Human Warlock8/monk2/Enlightened Fist10, thinking "Mobile Artillery" and "Covert destruction"


----------



## Albedo (Jul 2, 2005)

If there's room, I would like in.  Will post character later.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 2, 2005)

I need to know if two things are allowed: 

First, Windrider from Masters of the Wild.
Secondly, if Windrider IS allowed, the Dragon Cohorts from the Draconomicon.  (Using the Dragon Cohort Feat, I would be getting a Young Gold Dragon as a cohort.)


----------



## Galanodel (Jul 5, 2005)

well, ummm...
I can't get on very often right now, will be easy for me after the 6th of August...
Any class that you want would be fine, however keep in mind that you are going to be somewhat of a "mercenary troupe": there's got to be a little bit of a connection between you and your comrades, either by blood or meeting or marraiage or whatever...
You guys are good friends with each other.
And:
Keep in mind that since you are a mercenary troupe, you (mostly) will be sent on missions and not dumped out in the heat of combat.
You are warriors of the Ilihan Empire, fighting against the fierce scourge of the Iolian orcs that threaten the liberty of your home.  You are also some of the greatest warriors of your generation.
Your country doesn't want to see you die.
Just keep that in mind while creating your characters.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 5, 2005)

So you don't plan on starting this game until August?


----------



## Galanodel (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah.
Is that a problem for anybody?
Cause I don't get home from my dad's til the 23rd, then I have scout camp from the 1st through the sixth...
Well, I guess we could start it off on the twenty-fourth, but I won't be able to post from the 1st through the sixth...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

No not at all.  Please keep bumping this post perodically as the month drags on.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

Galanodel said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Is that a problem for anybody?
> Cause I don't get home from my dad's til the 23rd, then I have scout camp from the 1st through the sixth...
> Well, I guess we could start it off on the twenty-fourth, but I won't be able to post from the 1st through the sixth...




I don't think that will be a problem, I was just confirming the projected start time.  I do think it would be a good idea to do as much work as we can on characters now though, because getting everything right for such high level characters will take some time.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

If it's gonna be waiting till August, then I guess I'll take a bit more time with my char instead of rushing him..  Been kinda busy lately haven't done too much work on him, but now days off so.. WOOT.. gaming!!

Anyways, I have no problems starting in august, as I said gives me more time to work on him and make sure there's no problems.


----------



## Galanodel (Jul 8, 2005)

Good.
I thought that by the way you said that. it was going to be a problem for you.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

This still going to get off the ground?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Sounds that way come September.


----------

